# how long will it take to get rid of gill flukes?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

one of the new female bettas i bought has come down with gill flukes..i had done a 50 percent water change before i knew something was wrong with her. Since then ive done 2 x 30 percent water changes. I initially put in a tiny amount of methylene blue and salt but i found out methylene blue does nothing against it. I did another water change, put in Sera - MyCopur since that deals specifically with gill flukes (forgot i had it. Was checking out my supply of medications when i saw it) and added some salt. But before i even added this stuff, that female swims around a little, still wont eat and still has all her colour. Is there any idea how long it could take to get rid of it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No experience with this product ,but here is info from sera(who is a very good company);
sera GmbH - Details


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i decided it is kinder to euthanise her. Ive been watching her for the last couple of hours, she wasnt gasping for air...her gills werent extended..she wasnt pale...gills werent pale. She just had an open wound on her gill plate and protruding scales just on top and wounds on her head. She looked like she was in a lot of pain, and no matter how much i treat it, its not worth seeing a fish suffer like that. Fortunately for me, she didnt get the stuff from my tank and she's the only one behaving like that, nevertheless, i put her down a few min ago and the tank is still being treated in case.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Much of my reading said that once infected even cured fish were not good canidates for breeding,so you probly made a good choice.Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i think it was the right thing to do..i havent had problems in my tanks for nearly 7 months and the more i think about this the more i realise it might actually have been ammonia burning on her gills, which would explain a few things. But still, the other girls are healthy and happy so it should be fine now i hope..but thanks for the help


----------

